# understanding the nib section??



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

I was just looking at this thread...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65437


Now i am a little confused. The general idea is (I think): The threaded section on the inside of the nib end can be knocked out, so a custom nib section can be made and press fit? Then you would have to pull it out to change or refill the ink right? thanks for the help understanding. I would like to figure this out and add custom nib sections like the pen in the photo!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 2, 2010)

Ron,
It's on my things to do list.  here is a great article by Rich Kleinhenz that really spells it all out.  http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/penclip.pdf
Hope this helps.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

well crud... I gotta reinstall adobe.


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 2, 2010)

RAdams said:


> well crud... I gotta reinstall adobe.



No you don't you can use Foxit reader   http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

Well that PDF left me with more questions than answers. 

That tutorial was for doing a wooden clip, as opposed to the nib section. but thanks for posting! It was an excellent read!!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 2, 2010)

No the custom grip just becomes the grip. You will change out the ink, but you put the threaded insert into the new grip and then just take the whole unit out of the barrel in order to change the ink. NOW, the big deal is that you unscrew the nib and the feed first from the old grip.


----------



## soligen (Aug 2, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Well that PDF left me with more questions than answers.
> 
> That tutorial was for doing a wooden clip, as opposed to the nib section. but thanks for posting! It was an excellent read!!


 
I think this is the intended link

http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/woodgrippen.pdf


----------



## Mark (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes. Thank you. Got it now.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW. That is cool! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 2, 2010)

That is similar to what I did, but somewhat different. For instance, I do not have a brass tube in mine


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Hans, Would you maybe be willing to write a tutorial and share it with us??!!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 3, 2010)

I plan on making a few more in the weeks to come for the state fair. I will do my best to take some pictures.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 3, 2010)

soligen said:


> I think this is the intended link
> 
> http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/woodgrippen.pdf



Yeah sorry about that Ron, I left my jump drive at home.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 4, 2010)

its cool! that was a cool read and a crazy cool mod! wooden clips... nifty stuff!!


----------

